# Water feature pic heavy



## greggles91 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey every one, thought I'd post some pics of the new water feature I made in my angle headed dragons enclosure today! 

Started by partitioning the enclosure filling it with rocks and pebbles adding the waterfall and a home made filter out of my water fall pump n so far it's great!!


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 5, 2013)

nice love it but do the fish that you have in there keep the algea and alll the yucky stuff of the glass and other things


----------



## greggles91 (Apr 5, 2013)

No I don't think they do. They only been in for a few hours though.. Might get some of the sucker cat fish or what ever they are.. Or snails!! Hmm you got me thinking


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 5, 2013)

yeah if i ever put something like that in i would put a catfish just so its always clean and looks good but nice job love what you have done


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 5, 2013)

oh forgot to ask what type of fish are they if you dont mind?


----------



## greggles91 (Apr 5, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> oh forgot to ask what type of fish are they if you dont mind?



Dunno.. Feeder fish for my tree snakes


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh ahaha


----------



## Ambush (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks great.. Don't get the sucker cat fish.. they are a killer. just get a magnet algie cleaner. It's mostly sunlight that gives u algie.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 5, 2013)

looks incredible mate! keep us updated on how you go.


----------



## greggles91 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ambush said:


> Looks great.. Don't get the sucker cat fish.. they are a killer. just get a magnet algie cleaner. It's mostly sunlight that gives u algie.



Dam it my tank is directly opposite my window which gets late afternoon sunlight!


----------



## greggles91 (Apr 5, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> looks incredible mate! keep us updated on how you go.



Will do mate.. Just got home and the water is still clear. yes! my home made filter must be working! Hahaha


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks great, I hope it doesn't turn into a cleaning nightmare for you though.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks amazing! well done 8) i love it and i bet your lizards do too.


----------



## greggles91 (Apr 6, 2013)

pseudechis4740 said:


> Looks great, I hope it doesn't turn into a cleaning nightmare for you though.



Ye I hope not either! If it starts to get murky though ill just chuck in another filter I have for Afew hours an that should do the trick! Worked yesterday when I first put the water in!


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Apr 6, 2013)

That's incredible! You have one lucky lizard


----------



## greggles91 (Apr 7, 2013)

Just added some neon tetras and a live plant!


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice what happend to the other fish though?


----------



## greggles91 (Apr 7, 2013)

He's still in der.. Just occupied the little cave at the back as u can see in the pic


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 7, 2013)

Bristle nose catfish have "bristles" that might not be good for your GTS if swallowed. Other than that it looks good.


----------



## Cypher69 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just a suggestion to possibly improve filtration & give your dragon another high place to perch....

Temporarily take out the waterfall feature & then place your filter in the corner & then pile up the gravel/pebbles around it.
Now you can rest the water feature on top & hook up the hosing to the top/back of the water feature.

The gravel will act as a filter, the raised waterfall will be higher for the dragon to climb & lastly you won't have the filter exposed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 9, 2013)

looks so awesome mate! Keep us updated


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 9, 2013)

looks great..


----------



## greggles91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Just a suggestion to possibly improve filtration & give your dragon another high place to perch....
> 
> Temporarily take out the waterfall feature & then place your filter in the corner & then pile up the gravel/pebbles around it.
> Now you can rest the water feature on top & hook up the hosing to the top/back of the water feature.
> ...



Great suggestion I was thinking of something like that but it just worked out a lot easier with the filter out front. I'd have to cut a hole in bottom of the water fall for hose to go through, not allowing me to use it by itself iif I ever want to again. Also I though that with all the pebble and rocks piled around the filter to support the waterfall would be really dense and the suction wouldn't be enough? Particularly because the waterfall has to almost be completely out of the water as it starts floating lol! It's sitting on three pieces of slate now. What do you think? 

Even now after its pumped through the waterfall it's not draining straight into the main water area, rather its flowering down the back and side and going through the rocks which seems to be doing a good job of filtering... 

If any one is interested i can take a video and post it here..

Oh and I just added some Red cherry shrimp!! So excited. But due to this my bigger silver gold fish that was in der had to be moved out.. So now he's nice and happy in my girlfriends take. Pic bellow  







No good photos of the shrimp yet. There's seven of them


----------



## Cypher69 (Apr 10, 2013)

greggles91 said:


> Great suggestion I was thinking of something like that but it just worked out a lot easier with the filter out front. I'd have to cut a hole in bottom of the water fall for hose to go through, not allowing me to use it by itself iif I ever want to again. Also I though that with all the pebble and rocks piled around the filter to support the waterfall would be really dense and the suction wouldn't be enough? Particularly because the waterfall has to almost be completely out of the water as it starts floating lol! It's sitting on three pieces of slate now. What do you think?
> 
> Even now after its pumped through the waterfall it's not draining straight into the main water area, rather its flowering down the back and side and going through the rocks which seems to be doing a good job of filtering...



I'd maybe then permanently silicon the water feature to the glass at the ideal height required (you can always scrape the silicon off but yeah may damage the back of the w/feature a bit) to avoid it floating. AND/OR MAYBE too, push the water feature forward & place the filter behind, in the corner & still cover/hide the filter with gravel.

If you're worried about the suction of the filter weakening buried in the gravel, then maybe use ceramic rings (used in canister filters) & even a small bag of charcoal & then cover/disguise them with the gravel. The ceramic rings will aid in good bacteria growth to break down any waste & the charcoal will neutralise toxins & odours.

Maybe also you can control how the water flows down by siliconing pebbles (upright) to the edge of the water fall to control the direction of the flow.

BTW I'm the guy in Maroubra you're mate got the 6ft tank from. How's his turtle going? What the set-up like?


----------



## greggles91 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> I'd maybe then permanently silicon the water feature to the glass at the ideal height required (you can always scrape the silicon off but yeah may damage the back of the w/feature a bit) to avoid it floating. AND/OR MAYBE too, push the water feature forward & place the filter behind, in the corner & still cover/hide the filter with gravel.
> 
> If you're worried about the suction of the filter weakening buried in the gravel, then maybe use ceramic rings (used in canister filters) & even a small bag of charcoal & then cover/disguise them with the gravel. The ceramic rings will aid in good bacteria growth to break down any waste & the charcoal will neutralise toxins & odours.
> 
> ...



Ah explains why ur name was so familiar! 

Ok that's awesome I'll looking into doing that!! 

Ye turtles good he actually has two now.. Last time I went over he was redoing the tank but I haven't seen it yet so not sure. Ill have to get him to send me some pics. 

P.s there's a few green tree frogs available on pet pages at the moment. Dunno if ur still looking? 

I got three red eye tree frogs coming soon too.


----------



## Cypher69 (Apr 10, 2013)

Heh yeah I'm all good with my frogs. Cheers.
Got 4 red eyes & 6 GTF's.


----------



## Trent005722 (May 11, 2013)

Looks great. Whats the substrate you're using in the dry side of the tank?


----------



## greggles91 (May 12, 2013)

TrentSim said:


> Looks great. Whats the substrate you're using in the dry side of the tank?



I use the fine critters crumble. I use it for all my enclosures.. Love it .


----------



## Trent005722 (May 12, 2013)

Cheers


----------

